
Emergence - ghosh
http://emergence.maxcooper.net/
======
kipple
I always love seeing anything following the philosophy of emergence[0], I
think the "composition of simple rules leading to organic unpredictable
complexity" is a powerful metaphor that can help understand nearly any natural
phenomena.

It's exciting to see the increasing emergence of this idea (see what I did
there) in modern science & industry, such as in MIT's Mediated Matter lab[1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergence)
[1] [http://matter.media.mit.edu/tools](http://matter.media.mit.edu/tools)

------
cimi_
I was lucky enough to see the show live in London in the beginning of
December. It was stunning, one of the most beautiful blends between music and
visuals that I've ever seen.

I really hope Max will release the entire thing on DVD, I would buy it in a
heartbeat for all my friends. He has a few shows coming up in Europe, if you
guys are nearby you won't regret it.

He has the first third of the show up on his Facebook page (it was broadcast
live and Facebook keeps the videos). Sadly I can't find how to share the URL.

~~~
ArekDymalski
There are some here:
[https://www.facebook.com/maxcoopermax/videos/101555859077736...](https://www.facebook.com/maxcoopermax/videos/10155585907773636)

------
leafpile
None of the "View More" links work in Firefox. Event handlers should use the
events passed to them, not window.event. Quick fix in the console:

    
    
       window.event = {preventDefault:()=>{}}

~~~
henrygibson
Fixed - thanks for the support :)

------
sandebert
Max also did a very nice Essential Mix for BBC two years ago. (The mix also
introduced me to Niels Frahm, which I found very enjoyable. Check out his
album _Spaces_ if you don't know where to start.)

[https://m.mixcloud.com/livesetsdjmixes/max-cooper-
essential-...](https://m.mixcloud.com/livesetsdjmixes/max-cooper-essential-
mix-sat-02-28-2015/)

~~~
makmanalp
Nils Frahm's "Less" remains one of my favourite examples of minimal music. So
many small details. I won't ruin it, but if you like the song you should
google how he got that sound.

~~~
sandebert
Thanks, I'll check it out!

------
makmanalp
So it looks like almost all of them are videos, but only some of them look
vimeo-playable. Does anyone know why, or where to get the full thing?

This is gorgeous. It's the thing of thing I want to shove in people's faces
when I see unimaginative things like the umpteenth golden ratio overlay on
nature or a basic and extremely pixellated rendering of the julia fractal.

~~~
j2kun
What about this is more imaginative and deep than something like a fractal? If
anything these videos seem more hokey to me in that they are implying a deep
connection between the mathematical model and reality (where there might be
none, or just an artistic interpretation/expression) whereas fractal lovers
like fractals for their own intrinsic beauty. I'm not saying that artistic
expression is bad, but if you "shoved" this in the face of someone who was
interested in the math of fractals, they'd rightfully say this is
mathematically gibberish.

I agree that the golden ration nonsense is worthless.

~~~
j2kun
I guess, the point of a fractal is not to be imaginative, but in that the
object itself is interesting. If you're saying people's unimaginative
renderings of fractals are dumb, I'd be inclined to agree, but I don't think
there are necessarily "good" renderings of fractals either, or that the bar
for such hasn't, in my opinion, been met.

~~~
marssaxman
There are a good many fractal renderings which meet the bar as far as my taste
is concerned. Have you seen any of the videos by Julius Horsthuis, for
example?

[https://vimeo.com/juliushorsthuis](https://vimeo.com/juliushorsthuis)

~~~
j2kun
See I'd say these are unimaginative because they're all too similar. Once
you've seen one you've seen them all, and they're all the same degree of
gaudy. It's like the McMansion of fractals, intended only to overwhelm you
with the impression that the creator has a really good rendering engine.

Maybe I'd be more impressed to see the process, but every time I watch one of
those videos of someone making fractal art, it's just them tinkering with
settings on some fractal rendering engine they bought online.

Of course, this all just shows my standard for good fractal art (and good art
in general) is orthogonal to "using a powerful rendering engine."

------
framebit
Beautiful, thoughtful. I love seeing the intersection of science and art
through such a talented artist!

------
lobster_johnson
My favourite among the vidoes is "Adaptation", for the song "Order From
Chaos", created by French VFX artist Maxime Causeret:
[https://vimeo.com/196269431](https://vimeo.com/196269431)

------
edem
Does this have anything to do with Dwarf Fortress?

------
khana
Quite impressive.

